# Hip Hop Thread



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Shyne is f*cking GARBAGE!!! Waited 10 years for this crap?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I didn't realize this was him.

Its a cool beat but nothing exceptional.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I feel the same way







Here's another wack freestyle of him trying to get at 50


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

The beat is from over by drake..

I know man there are a few songs he's put out and he sounds retarded.. And he's still talking about new York and he ain't even allowed in the country


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I guess all we can do is remember the old Shyne and regret him getting locked up and losing his skills


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

he got signed to a million dollar deal... So I'm guessing he's gonna have some ghost writers on his album when it does drop or he will sell 0 copies


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

The only thing Shyne out does 50 Cent in is street credit. Can't blame him for wanting to come back to the States cuz Belize is crazy dangerous, makes anywhere in NYC look like Disney Land.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Who cares.. The guy can't rap

he's not a thug anymore jaeh.. He converted into a Jew in jail, model prisoner all that


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Just because he converted doesn't mean he wasn't doing it to look good in front of the parole board.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

We don't need Shyne this summer's gonna be crazy, everybody's droppin an album - Rick Ross, Drake , Kanye, T.I., 50 and Dre said today that DETOX will finally be released this year


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

dres been sayin that.. he said the single with him and jay z was supposed to drop like a month ago..

detox better be good thats another thing we have been waiting far too long for



Ja said:


> Just because he converted doesn't mean he wasn't doing it to look good in front of the parole board.


 hes not on parole he did his whole sentence


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Dre won't drop an album if it's not a classic that's why it takes so long


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yeah hopefully it lives up to the hype


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Trigga said:


> Just because he converted doesn't mean he wasn't doing it to look good in front of the parole board.


 hes not on parole he did his whole sentence
[/quote]

He converted in jail so that may have been his intent but either way he does suck as a rapper.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

All Garbage man. What kind of Rap fans are you guys? Every name dropped in this thread is pathetic.







drake eh? Let me guess you guys probably listen to Gucci Mane too?

Gangsta rap in general is ridiculous, but when Im usually drunk and on drugs I like this stuff, so I put on sh*t like this :











And so on........


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

SYM you can't step to me when it come to old school hip hop.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

.....k?


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Why do Canandians hate Drake? He makes the best music ever to come out of Canada so what if he used to be on a tv show and ain't gangsta he don't rap about gangsta sh*t.And SYM if you don't like Rick Ross you just don't like rap.

Wutcha know bout this Ja'eh


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

gucci mane is sick stop hating.... He has some bangers


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

GUCCI!!!! This the best sh*t he ever spit


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Drake is a p*ssy and a snitch... He shouldn't be representing toronto

He has some alright tunes but there are way better rappers in Toronto that haven't blown up yet

YouTube TNT or camoflauge or scarkat


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Good music is good music. How's he a snitch?


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

The Game is back at it - 400 bars


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

you guys might think im talking sh*t but i know a guy whos cousin is in jail because he jumped drake at government (a club in toronto)

and he snitched on page( the guy he did im so fly with) for robbing his boys chain


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I wouldn't doubt it but like I said Drake ain't on no gangsta sh*t so he don't have to be gangsta, he wasn't raised like that. It's not like he's claiming he a thug and then snitching but if he snitched on my boy I'd call him a bitch too so I understand

Trigg why don't we just make this a hip hop thread so we can post somethin if we hear some hot sh*t


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Rick Ross is the fakest rapper on the planet... he raps about trafficking drugs and how gangster he is, dude used to be a CO at a prison in Florida.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

He was only a CO for a little bit not even a year. He's one of the best rappers out I love his music.

I just took my test to become a CO and I've been a drug dealer since I was 14. It's still gonna be crazy for me to be a CO (if I get the job) I used to be in the cell now I'll be guarding the cell. But I had kids and changed no more hustlin, no more in the street everyday I gotta do what I gotta do to give my kids a better life. That don't mean I never did no dirt in the street.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Rick Ross is one of my favourite from the newer rappers.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

How could anybody not like Ross?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I don't like him because I don't like his music and he's fake... If he wasn't a fake, he would have admitted right away that he used to be a CO, instead he denied it up and down.

On another note, how could they let someone with a prison record become a CO?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Prison is where you make the best conections if you're a criminal.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

He did lie about it when it came to light I don't know why. He could've just said he tried it and it wasn't for him so he got into some street sh*t.

I had felony's when I was 18-20 I got them expunged now all I have is a couple mistermeanors from 05' that I think I can get expunged this year (7 years for a felony 5 years for a mistermeanor I think)


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

He probably became a C/O to accuire conections, pluse he probably was slanging in there too. You got crooked cops and crooked C/O's too.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

You sound like an outstanding member of society cuzisaidso. I got arrested in my senior year in HS and got expelled and I cringe to think about what a c*nt move that was. What can I say I wanted to be gangsta gangsta. Im happy that charge is wiped off my record and would never risk getting arrested again, and be labeled as a c*nt with a record.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

C'nt? Do you mean c*nt?


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

ross is so garbage!!!!!!!

faker than apple juice in a 40oz

im not just talking about the drug kingpin sh*t he was tryna sell everyone

all his cars are leased, he owes his baby mamas tons of cash and one of em is a f*cking call girl!! you cant write this sh*t

not to mention the guy has no lyrical talent

he wasnt a c/o in a pennitentary man what connects can you make in jail where half the people in there are just too broke to pay bail


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ Says the guy who listens to Gucci Mane







. If you think Gucci is good you know nothing about lyrical content so you shouldn't be hating on ross. Atleast I can jam to a few Rick Ross tracks if Im really wasted, but cant get into any sort of vibe with a Gucci Mane Track. To be honest when I first heard of Gucci Mane I thought he was like a dave chapelle comedian trying to mock rap, but then I find out hes serious and his music vids werent comedy sketches but actual rap music vids.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

gucci isnt about lyrical sh*t its about the trap

rick ross tries to be lyrical and he just rhymes sh*t that makes no sense


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

this is what hip hop has turned into... gucci mane, drake, and lil wayne lol.

in other news, i bought my first cd in over 2 years while i was at best buy today... Public Enemy - Power to the People and the Beats.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> *Why do Canandians hate Drake? He makes the best music ever to come out of Canada *so what if he used to be on a tv show and ain't gangsta he don't rap about gangsta sh*t.And SYM if you don't like Rick Ross you just don't like rap.
> 
> Wutcha know bout this Ja'eh


ummm....what?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

hyphen said:


> this is what hip hop has turned into... gucci mane, drake, and lil wayne lol.
> 
> in other news, i bought my first cd in over 2 years while i was at best buy today... Public Enemy - Power to the People and the Beats.


Apocalypse 91 was their best, my fave album from Public Enemy!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

never really a PE fan... more of a wu tang guy

method man is one of the most underrated rappers ever


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

For real man Method Man is amazin. If you haven't stood under a bridge at night and smoked one with your homies to this song you aint a rap fan :


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Trigga said:


> never really a PE fan... more of a wu tang guy
> 
> method man is one of the most underrated rappers ever


they aren't even in the same category of hip hop. its like me saying, "never really been a cowboys fan.... more of a dodgers guy". not to take away from wu-tang of course, they're hands down my favorite group.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Trigga said:


> never really a PE fan... more of a wu tang guy
> 
> method man is one of the most underrated rappers ever


Actually I have to disagree! GZA was more underated, his lyrical content and his flow to the beat was tighter than Method Man, Method was the most marketable member because his image was the most marketable at the time from the group, he was on the cutting edge of hardcore hip hop fasion at the time, he had the underground look without being to grimy like ODB and not too bland like GZA and Inspecta Deck..


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

also, meth was far from underrated. quite the opposite actually, he was regarded as one of wu-tang's top members along with rae. there are far more underrated guys from wu like u-god, imo.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

U-God was underated yes but I stand by my opinion that GZA was the most underated member of the Wu! Wu-Tang was and always will be my fave hip hop crew ever and believe me U-God can't hold a candle to the GZA.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

hyphen said:


> also, meth was far from underrated. quite the opposite actually, he was regarded as one of wu-tang's top members along with rae. there are far more underrated guys from wu like u-god, imo.


 yeah but hes still putting out bangers and unless you listen to mixtapes you dont really hear much of it

im not talking about back in the days guys im talking about right now


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Meth fell off I'm not feelin anything he's done ina while. Rae's last album was pretty good, him and Ghost still be killin the mixtapes.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Raekwon is greeeezy


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Luniz "I've got five on it" came across the the zune while mowing today gotta love the mid 90's.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

MC HAMMER , COOLIO, DMX!


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Trigga said:


> Drake is a p*ssy and a snitch... He shouldn't be representing toronto
> 
> He has some alright tunes but there are way better rappers in Toronto that haven't blown up yet
> 
> YouTube TNT or camoflauge or scarkat


You know who camouflage is? Thats nutz. RIP. Hey is from my home town and Ive actually kicked it with him.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

not that one.. there is a rapper out of toronto by the same name... he also goes by genghis kahn but everyone knows him as camo


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Brother Ali FTW


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

For all the ol' school heads Guru passed a way this morning after losing his battle against cancer. Gang Starr has some bangers if you haven't heard the Moment of Truth album...listen to it


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> For all the ol' school heads Guru passed a way this morning after losing his battle against cancer. Gang Starr has some bangers if you haven't heard the Moment of Truth album...listen to it


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

RIP Guru

on a lighter note... heard some new sh*t of 50's new album black magic... its only a snippet but damn cant deny that its hot


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

sh*t's Hot







50 is not as good as he used to be but he has some hot sh*t every now and then


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yeah and a lot of his slump was that he stopped working with dre during a lot of massacre and curtis (probably his two worst albums)... give the guy a good beat and he will kill it


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Shyne tryin to get at 50 again....He's still suckin'

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/e/16711680/wshhb27xnjcF4KP6lm6a


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

guess it wasnt just rust... he will probably get forced to use a ghostwriter.. i dont see any label allowing him to put this garbage out


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

This is how you come back from a bid

T.I - I'm Back


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

T.I is one of the last few true lyrisists left in the mainstream game... The only dude from the south I can think of


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Don't forget about Andre 3000 & Big Boi


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

they havent put out a banger since im sorry ms jackson


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

It wasn't an Outkast joint but a banger...UGK was my favorite group
R.I.P. PIMP C






This is one of the new down south cats that I like

Yo Gotti - M Town


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Banger!!!!









Jeezy - Lose My Mind

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/e/16711680/wshhoJDzG49PF3OZAOhy


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

Trigga said:


> T.I is one of the last few true lyrisists left in the mainstream game... The only dude from the south I can think of


Nas,WC,Ice cube,sly boogie Are a few others. The south sucks can't stand that sh*t.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

mainstream... i think only nas fits into that category out of the names you used

ice cube is big cause of his name but he hasnt had a successful mainstream record in years


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

The south is runnin' sh*t in hip hop right now... Lil' Wayne, T.I, Rick Ross, Jeezy, Bun B, Luda etc... NY is starting to make a comeback


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

Trigga said:


> mainstream... i think only nas fits into that category out of the names you used
> 
> ice cube is big cause of his name but he hasnt had a successful mainstream record in years


Yeah he has laugh now cry later and raw footage were pretty dope. And WC is pretty mainstream he's part of westside connection i'm sure you have heard of them. and has put out some really good solo disc in his time. I listen to westcoast rap more the anything so their mainstream to me.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

T.I. - I'm Back

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/e/16711680/wshhc2xKqHO1Kh642S4t

Nas & Damian Marley - As We Enter

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/e/16711680/wshhl0osL1yGhb5jqNv6


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

starbury said:


> mainstream... i think only nas fits into that category out of the names you used
> 
> ice cube is big cause of his name but he hasnt had a successful mainstream record in years


Yeah he has laugh now cry later and raw footage were pretty dope. And WC is pretty mainstream he's part of westside connection i'm sure you have heard of them. and has put out some really good solo disc in his time. I listen to westcoast rap more the anything so their mainstream to me.
[/quote]
i mean mainstream as in people in the mainstream media

successful in record sales not how good of a record it was

wc isnt that great IMO always liked mac 10 and cube better


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

You want west coast lyrics

Ya Boy - 100 Bars of Death






Ya Boy - 100 Bars of Crack


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

100 bars of death goes hard


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

This PWNES every rap video in this thread :


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

lets not fool ourselves here Shyne was never good. all he did well was sound exactly like Biggie. him sucking now is really just a continuation of what he was doing, before and most likely during jail.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

nah he was nice before he went in man.. he had flow and could actually speak properly.. now it sounds like hes rapping with a mouth full of chicken or something cause it just doesnt sound right

old shyne






shyne after his bid






thats probably his best track since coming out... which isnt saying much


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I love when Nas and damien marley get together, road to zion was sick too


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

Its obvious Shyne fell off after all the years he did in the bin, plus to get deported to Belize as soon as you get out. I kind of feel for him knowing how Diddy screwed him over hard for the gun charge but it is what it is.. And T.I. ain't one of the few left Trigga, Don't sleep on Bun B, Scarface and Young Jeezy but even Jeezy is doing bad these days


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yeah jeezy is falling off..

yeah bun b is nice man but he aint mainstream


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Scarface's last 2 albums have been bangin' and nobody ever mentions it..I haven't heard his new album yet


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I dont care what anyone says busta rhymes is better than hes ever been


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Busta Rhymes has always been underrated... I remember listening to that dude back when I was in 5th grade... that's 14 or 15 years ago.

He doesn't have a career that I can look back on and think of as legendary, but I always enjoy throwing in one of his albums and just lettin it play.

BTW... Outkast FTmuthafuckinW -- They maybe haven't had as many huge singles, but they are one of the only groups of all time where I can put in any one of their albums and listen to it from front to back without skipping a track. Outkast is probably the most played artist/group in my library.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

400 Bars video....Game got flow for days

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/e/16711680/wshhs7s89pa70PLuz847


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Em Freestyle (Over/Beamer,Benz or Bentley)

Em is sick








http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/e/16711680/wshhWC7DT01GntBTMliB


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

"Rawkus Records presents: Soundbombing II"

Still one of my favourite rap colletions of all time!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

So I figured this would be an appropriate spot to share this

I'm not sure if anyone is into seeing something like this but it's actually pretty damn entertaining.
This freestyle battle is a league in toronto. They have them everywhere though. These guys just cut eachother up so badly lol it's hilarious. There's literally hundreds of videos from this league alone. I found out about it through a guy I went to highschool with. He is in afew 'battles' his name is Lokust.

This is just a random video of it, 
The 2nd round that starts at 7:52 is so damn funny.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Em's new single

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/e/16711680/wshhHtpkd14dJl56O82b


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Half the people at kotd don't freestyle they just memorize verses

the guys that do spit from the dome are obvious and usually get destroyed


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Trigga said:


> Half the people at kotd don't freestyle they just memorize verses
> 
> the guys that do spit from the dome are obvious and usually get destroyed


I agree completely. 
The whole league is written, they even openly talk about it all the time. It makes it pretty good since they have time to make it sound good. 
But going off the top takes some insane talent to do. Some of them do it and you can tell when they are doing it, pretty crazy.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Just in case anybody didn't see this... Mos Def, Black Thought & Em






Black Thought is underated


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

CASSIDY BITCHES


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Some of the aussie artists are pushing the game up over here. No more "we keep t so OZ bbq and beer" rap dudes are actually putting out good products. Hilltop Hoods and Bliss-n-Esso have always been good but muph and plutonic, drapht, m-phazes and urthboy are pushing forward too. Kinda hard for some people to get the accent thing but damn its proper fun as f hip hop with the odd bit of real talk.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/e/16711680/wshhOUnhoLDY7dhK243Q

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/e/16711680/wshhX0NCIjlgY5Oba5QG


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Uncle Murda

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/e/16711680/wshhP34Cp6w72Ws8VK6a


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

The Amount of Fail in this Thread is ridiculous. Its not your guys fault, it's just that this is what hip hop has become today. I don't blame you young guys for liking this crap, most of you do. This is Not Music friends, absolute garbage. This is coming from a guy who grew up listening to rap/hip hop but stopped because it all went downhill.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

one of the rawest freestyles ive heard- 1998- RIP Big L


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

^^^ Prob my favourite of all time. Him and 2pac 100%


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

you have good taste in music man


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

right on trigga- for the past few years ive been into classic rock, but back in the day i was 100% hip hop..


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Justin Beiber OWNS.

Nubs

Instead of listening to rap, Read some poems.

If you want to listen to music,
Listen to justin bieber


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

your kidding right


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

SYM vs NBKK

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/e/16711680/wshhAf9p6ORrTZn0ZAsu


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

Anyone else excited about the DIPSET reunion?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

f*ck Jim jones hurls and Camron are sick though

my #REMOVED# gucci outta jail!!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

f*ck Jim jones hurls and Camron are sick though

my #REMOVED# gucci outta jail!!


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Em's Back... Recovery leaked online


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i dont like this new singing eminem

hes so pop now its not even funny

this is the em i wanna see back but doesnt look like itll happen


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I agree I said the same thing when I heard the album...I don't like most of the new album but there's 4 bangers on it Almost Famous is bangin


----------



## brianp (Jun 11, 2004)

old-school rap.

wu-tang clan
NWA (before ice cube left)
tribe called quest 
cypress hill
dr dre (post-nwa)
run dmc


----------

